# Is agility possible?



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

This is kinda long, but Michaela is my rescue 2 yr. old boxer/hound/pit? mix (adopted at 7 months), she's food-motivated, athletic, fearless and leash-reactive with strange dogs. She's been improving since we started barn hunt last year, but some dogs still get her hackles up, especially if they stare at her. I've worked on 'watch me' and 'leave it' since our basic obedience classes (started when she was 8 months old), and she's improved from being on her hind legs screaming at the other dogs to keeping her focus entirely on me (always rewarded), but she's always on leash. She's also a hunter and if she catches a scent, everything else is out the window. It's great for barn hunt and nose work, but I think not so good for agility or any other off leash sport that's not in an enclosed area.
I think she would enjoy agility (we've gone over simple, very low beginner courses at local dog events, on leash, and she had a blast) but I don't know if I trust her off leash. The closest competitive instructor is out of my price range (last time I checked, $250 for six lessons) and will toss out any aggressive dogs, no refunds. I could probably afford a couple of private lessons, but should I even bother? I would love to get back into agility again...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

If her reactivity is under control, then yes, it should be possible, but I would absolutely work on making it very, very solid first. 

The recall issue is less of a problem. I know a couple of straight up hounds who run agility. There are some issues in the beginning, but they catch on pretty fast that agility is about and they're always so busy doing the thing at speed and running already, and are so focused on that they're okay on course. They're not okay just turned lose to do whatever or hike in the woods but on course they're okay. 

It does take work, but they get there.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with CptJack. My reactive dog and I have been taking agility classes for almost a year. Her reactions are from excitement / frustration, not fear or aggression. She even reacted (barked, jumped up at the end of her leash) at another dog during our pre-agility assessment; I was sure we had failed, but we got in. I do need to be extra careful to keep her attention when we're working around other dogs - she's easily distracted by other dogs running and will run to the ring gate to bark and play. I have seen significant improvement in her ability to focus and her recall just in the past few months and I attribute that to our weekly agility classes.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for your responses. I do have a separate fenced area (away from the yard around the house) where I used to practice agility with my previous dogs and with Riley. I was hoping Riley would be my agility dog but the older he gets, the worse he gets with noise, strangers, new places, etc., despite the fact we've taken him everywhere since puppyhood (just got back from vacation on the NC Outer Banks), and took agility classes until they were priced out of our budget. I think I'll go ahead and start flatwork skills with Michaela and see how she does.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think a lot depends on the setup. My dog isn't great with other dogs (fear reactive really) and we do ok in a class setting where crates are used between runs.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

Laurelin said:


> I think a lot depends on the setup. My dog isn't great with other dogs (fear reactive really) and we do ok in a class setting where crates are used between runs.


I figured I'd work at home for now to get a flatwork base down. The place where I used to take classes has a couple of crates but most people sit or stand at one end of the building and some of the courses go right by people waiting their turn. I think private lessons (in the future) will be less stressful until she learns the game.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Obi is reactive and doesn't like other dogs, and we've been attending different classes for years with no issue. I make sure to keep him away from the other dogs, that way he knows there's very little chance the other dogs there will actually approach him = he doesn't need to care about them.

Dogs who are in working mode are less likely to be reactive than dogs who are just chilling on a walk, because they're focused on the work and the rewards.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I think a lot depends on the setup. My dog isn't great with other dogs (fear reactive really) and we do ok in a class setting where crates are used between runs.


This. My reactive can cannot work while there are other dogs waiting around in the ring on leash. He leaves me to go over and check them out and while he's friendly, not all of the other dogs are, and letting him self-reinforce by visiting other dogs is obviously counter productive. I will only put him in a class where other dogs are crated or at least outside the ring while one dog work. If the set up is right, you should do just fine.

ETA: He's done exclusively private lessons for the last 9 months. I just haven't found a class nearby where I feel he would be successful.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

elrohwen said:


> This. My reactive can cannot work while there are other dogs waiting around in the ring on leash. He leaves me to go over and check them out and while he's friendly, not all of the other dogs are, and letting him self-reinforce by visiting other dogs is obviously counter productive. I will only put him in a class where other dogs are crated or at least outside the ring while one dog work. If the set up is right, you should do just fine.
> 
> ETA: He's done exclusively private lessons for the last 9 months. I just haven't found a class nearby where I feel he would be successful.


That's the thing - the only competitive instructor less than a 2 hour drive from me has students standing around waiting their turn with their dogs on leash. They are not separated from the dog on course. I think private lessons are in our future.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

SnarkHunter66 said:


> That's the thing - the only competitive instructor less than a 2 hour drive from me has students standing around waiting their turn with their dogs on leash. They are not separated from the dog on course. I think private lessons are in our future.


Classes are fun for the social aspect, but you'll learn way more in privates anyway.


----------

